# first aid course for student on visa 573?



## Pillow (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello beautiful people.
I am currently on visa 573 and halfway through my uni..
Just got an employment that require me to do one day senior first aid course.
I noticed that first aid course need us to provide USI number as it is VET course. so the problem is... am i allow to apply for a USI and am i allow to take the VET course like first aid? 

im wondering if it will breach my visa as i know theres also another visa specially for VET courses, i think that 572.

anyone advise please? thank you


----------

